# is blu tac poisonous?



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 18, 2007)

does anyone know if blu tac and poison african mantises or make them il lbecause ive been usin blu tac to keep nettin in place in his enclosure because i cant find glue and hes vomited 3 times in 4 day im realy worried, i suspect i may have over fed him 4days ago and ive not fed him since just to starve him a bit to make sure hes not overfed, can anyone help? im realy worried


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

What's blu tac? Is it like mounting putty or something?


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought it would at all, as I cannot see why the mantis would eat the blu-tac. I would imagine that you have had a batch of bad crickets causing your mantis to vomit, this has been discussed a lot before.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

*Blue-tac is yes, for mounting things. It is a rubbery solid coloured blue (looks like soft chewing gum) &amp; used to hang up sheets of paper, posters etc.

Jonny.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm some people use hot glue which is safe for the mantids


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah ide use gluebut the only stuff i have is PVA and itl probs never dry in the humidity and im scared to use super glue or any solvent glues because itll poison my mantis, i suppose it could be the crickets, he is due for a feed today so if he still vomits after this feed ill get a new batch of crickets and see what happens if he keeps vomiting ill just slap the dudes in the pet shop  

thanks guys


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmm, has anybody ever used RVT (silicon sealant)? I'm thinking about it. Sometimes, hot glue cools down before I'm done doing what I'm doing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 19, 2007)

I use aquarium silicone for mine. I buy it from the same supplier (GE) that I buy silicone for, for our glass work. I use the aquarium silicone because it does not have a mold inhibitor in it as does the regular. The mold inhibitor is toxic. U can buy this at a pet store. I believe they have it with a screw on lid. But I am not sure. The ones I use have the screw on nozzels that I have to cut to size, if u have to buy a regular caulking gun tube size,when u r finished with it u have to do this to keep it from drying out. First squeeze a dime size of silicone out (a rounded dime in both directions) and then lick your (i use my middle finger) finger making sure it is really wet then tap gently down the dime size around the opening to keep the silicone from drying out. Make sure to release pressure after squeezing out the silicone before doing this. Then set it up to dry. I know it sounds silly, but spit is the only thing that silicone does not stick too! :wink:


----------

